# Triple Seven Howitzer . . .



## steve mackay (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone fooled around with the new 777 gun yet. Trying to find a good line drawing but my ARMY seems to still be a bit touchy about it.


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

The triple 7 in new in the inventory and kits makers are still just releasing the 198. I think there's gonna be a bit of a wait for the Trip7.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There is a good bit of info about the M-777 its not classified or particularly hard to get. As for a kit, until recently artillery kits have been few and far between for most time periods. Bugler just released a couple M-198 kits. So you will probably see an M-777 in 15-20 years time.


----------

